# Tracking iTunes sales



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Apple is counting down to 100 million iTunes sold. Today (1 pm, July 5) they've sold 96,526,587. That tracks to over 300,000 a day since the countdown started (over a holiday weekend)! It includes all four stores. I guess its a rather effective way of demonstrating dominance in downloads. It extrapolates to 110 million songs sold per year.

What are the recent figures for Napster, Walmart, Sony Connect, etc? If Apple's claims of 70% marketshare are true, the others should add up to 90,000 a day.

[Edit - didn't realise its updated throughout the day. 60 mins later its 23,766 higher - extrapolates to over 500K a day assuming people never sleep....]

[ July 05, 2004, 01:50 PM: Message edited by: used to be jwoodget ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! Some Konfabulator widgets have popped up to monitor the countdown  

http://www.widgetgallery.com/view.php?widget=36083

http://www.widgetgallery.com/view.php?widget=36082

http://www.widgetgallery.com/view.php?widget=36081


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

4 pm and 96,613,708 tunes sold. That's 29,000 per hour over the past three hours. Eight tunes a second!


----------



## Troutmagnet (Jul 30, 2002)

So when on earth are WE allowed to contribute!!!!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

10pm. 96,794,218 sold. That's now 30,611 songs per hour in the six hours since you reported.

I bet they sell more songs in the late afternoon onwards.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

97,036,800 at 2 pm July 6th. That's an average of over 20,000 per hour over a 24 hour period. That's about half a million a day which means they should hit 100 million around noon next Monday, July 12th.

Meanwhile, the tumbleweeds are blowing through Napster.com.......


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Perhaps we should send those Konfabulator widgets to Bill Gates?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macaholic - I think it would be better to send the Dashboard equivalents to him.

I saw a link to the .gadget file that was the Dashboard version of the Konfabulator widget.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Nah. As Dashboard utilizes more technology than Konfabulator does, send Gates Konfabulator. That way, his pattern of half-baked rip-offs can be maintained


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Saturday lunchtime: 99,049,436 iTunes sold. Down to the last million.....

Should make for a nice PR release on Monday!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The last 10 million have sold much faster then most people have guessed. I know when the event was just announced, on one web site several people put forth their predictions but they are all at least a week from now. Personally I though July 13th would be the date, but I guess I should have stayed with my original optimistic July 11th.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Saturday lunchtime: 99,049,436 iTunes sold. Down to the last million.....


I hope a Dual citizen American/Canadian wins the 100 millionth iTune sold.
That would make me really happy.

Dave


----------

